# Gehl 4640 died.



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I was running my friends Gehl 4640 when it just died. It was as if I just shut the key off. I went to start it back up and no "idiot lights" lit up, none of the beepers worked, glow plugs wouldn't cycle, nothing at all. It was like someone disconnected the battery. The headlights still worked and I check the battery cables on the brand new battery and they were tight. It has four pop out style breakers just below the ignition key and none were tripped. Puzzled, I left it sit and I told him about it. 

I came back a day later to inspect the problem further and it fired up instantly and ran 100% perfect. It has only done this once but, I would like to find the problem now before it goes down on us when loading salt with it at 3am some morning when its 8* outside. (thats my luck.) Are there any common problems and things I should check for? I hate to have him take it to the dealer if it is something I can fix myself. Any advice or help is appreciated.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

No experience with your machine, but sounds like one of the increasing number of "safety interlock" sensors or switches. Either you forgot to have some "vital" switch, lever, bar, door, etc in the right position for start-up or one of those numerous switches (or wiring thereto) is intermittant.

That ought to pin it down to a couple dozen things to look for.

I am all in favor of operating equipment safely, but I also think that way too often lawyers rule, common sense is out the door, and the original function of the machine is severly compromised all in the name of Safety.

And of course in this case the problem could be entirely elsewhere!

Good Luck.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

it's an easy fix, all you have to do is call the dealer and find out what parts they have on stock(you'll need em sooner or later) if they are like my local dealer that also sales gehl .LOL

i would look at the ignition switch itself.?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

My friend just replaced all the components of the interlock system earlier this year. It was going completely haywire. $1600 later, the dealer had it fixed.  I'll have to ask him exactly what was replaced.

Powerjoke- You're 110% correct on that one. I will look into the switch also.

Its "not my problem" because its not mine, but I depend on it to load my salt in the winter. I'm just the type of guy that tries to help friends out. Charlie, my friend, is not doing too good health wise. He is getting a kidney transplant soon and I'm stepping up as a donor for him. This is the last thing he needs to worry about, but he might have to just take it to the dealer and prepare to be raped again.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Duncan,

Real sorry to hear about your good friend Charlie......you guys must be like brothers to step up to the plate for him like you are.

Certainly sounds like machine symptoms point to something in the interlock system again. Would think if you approach the dealer and kind of let them know what Charlie is up against that they may take another close look at it "on the house" so-to-speak.

Best of Luck all around ! !


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

It would suck if it died with the arms half way up. Couldnt get the door open, you'd be stuck in it with no heat


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

NBI Lawn;424066 said:


> It would suck if it died with the arms half way up. Couldnt get the door open, you'd be stuck in it with no heat


I never thought I would say this, but thankfully the cab isn't enclosed on it. We are only in it 10 minutes at a time max, so he never bothered to buy the enclosure for it. But you're right, that would suck being trapped in it. You would have to have someone come over and undo the lines going to the cylinders to let the boom drop.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

if you take the left side consol down in the cab,you can check every saftey switch on the unit,it has a black box with green led's that turn on/off when you activate a function.also check the two 50 amp circuit breakers mounted back by the two large solenoids on the right side of the machine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Duncan90si;424077 said:


> I never thought I would say this, but thankfully the cab isn't enclosed on it. We are only in it 10 minutes at a time max, so he never bothered to buy the enclosure for it. But you're right, that would suck being trapped in it. You would have to have someone come over and undo the lines going to the cylinders to let the boom drop.


Most skid steer have a lever located in the cab that release hydraulic pressure to let the boom down. I know Bobcat and JD does for sure, not sure about Gehl, but I assume for liability reasons they all have them.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

all you have to do on a gehl is turn the vkey on and hold the down lever,the boom will go down.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

rancherman84;433364 said:


> if you take the left side consol down in the cab,you can check every saftey switch on the unit,it has a black box with green led's that turn on/off when you activate a function.also check the two 50 amp circuit breakers mounted back by the two large solenoids on the right side of the machine.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to check into that. I've ran it about 3 hours since my last post in the thread and its ran 100% perfect. (knock on wood)


----------

